# 9.5 too wide for front? mk4 gti



## newkidz16vw (Feb 23, 2008)

_Modified by newkidz16vw at 2:52 PM 11-16-2009_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 9.5 too wide for front? mk4 gti (newkidz16vw)*

They are going to poke. How good it looks, and if they 'fit' will depend on how low you are.
You need a final et of 30mm. More than that, and you stand a good chance of hitting your strut. Less than that just means even more poke.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: 9.5 too wide for front? mk4 gti (JDriver1.8t)*

hmm theyre 9.5 all around? 
i think most people running saw blades do 8.5 up front, 9.5 in the rear.


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: 9.5 too wide for front? mk4 gti (audi666)*

run retarded narrow tires. super stretch super poke. It'll work. Try 205/40/17:








http://www.tyrestretch.com/9.5_205_40_R17/


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 9.5 too wide for front? mk4 gti (newkidz16vw)*

I've not seen a set of blades in a while.. I would really dig seeing this mocked up next to your ride. 
Has potential.


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: 9.5 too wide for front? mk4 gti (newkidz16vw)*

run 225 series rubber, seen it done on the rear with 40et "Alphards"


----------

